# Sneaking snows



## Greg_4242 (Feb 21, 2005)

So not to sound like a morron but dose sneaking snows with a cow decoy really work? If so, is there a certain way to go about it?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Never done it, but I hear you are supposed to move slowly in a zig-zag pattern. This is in one of the articles posted on the nodakoutdoors homepage.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I tried it once last year and got to about 100 yards when they flew. It was really windy so we didn't do it again. One guy on this site said it works about 50% of the time.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

now this is back in the day when they used to decoy snows with milk cartons but my grandpa told me once that he and a buddy put on white sheets like a ghost and took their goose calls and put them in their mouths and flapped their arms like wings and ran out to a flock of geese once. They said they got so close that they could see their eyes. they empty their guns and shot like 20 geese. I have never tried that and probably never will but I laugh every time I think about it. Anyone watching that must have thought they were crazy or mental. I have heard of cow decoys before but I have never tried it. I don't see why it wouldn't work though. try it out and let me know how it works.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Booster, the **** is sooo deep I have walk around in my waders.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Tyler, I am glad you have your wadders on because I was with your women lastnight and that chick is so dirty that a person would need a full chemical suit not to cetch anything from her. Which reminds me, I still gotta get checked out from your mom! Say hi to her for me too cuz I will be back in town to drop of my check for our love child!


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Bwhahahaha Damn! :lol:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

OH MAN....Tyler don't put up with that...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

WOW


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

SLAM! Da-nu-nuh Da-nu-nuh Let the Boyz be boyz! :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I hear cow boards only work south of the mason Dixon line!


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

it does work i built one a couple of years ago out of the same plastics commercial silloettes are made out of. Then screwed some 1in PVC as a handle. The first time I pulled it out a older farmer was driving by and asked what it was. I explained it to him and look :-? he gave me was undiscribable. Works best in bad conditions like overcast, rain etc.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

I am in the process of designing a cow decoy to retail. Mine will have a one man and a two man model. I have been testing for a while now. There are secrets to using one, but if I told ya I would have to shot myself! :sniper: I know one thing, it sure beats crawling on your belly for 300 yards.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

cowing is for people that are insecure about their abilities at decoying :beer: :splat: Just kidding


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

...or can't afford 1000 decoys :beer: :sniper:


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

90%+ of my hunting is in a field shooting over 3 dozen or less decoys. What is the difference between a cow DECOY and a goose DECOY? I even put out crow DECOY'S near my canadain decoys. A decoy is a decoy! I rarely ever hunt snows this far west in ND, ALTHOUGH this last season I got into several LARGE flocks of snows. If you think that a cow decoy is for "cowing is for people that are insecure about their abilities at decoying" WHY DON'T YOU GIVE UP YOUR "finisher" BLIND and be a real man and camo yourself with just green camo or are you to "insecure" with your abililities to camo properly?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think JV was just joking.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

wow, taking it a little serious ehh??

and i use a pro guide not a finisher :beer: :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Booster, atleast your sister was good for 2 nights. :lol: :lol: 
By the way you might want to wash your bed sheets.. : 

Think about it. :wink:


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I think :homer: said it best..."DOOH!"


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

Thats funny right there!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

I would like to try the mirror approach once just to see if it would work. With my luck though when I dropped the mirror to shoot it would probably break and I would have 7 more years of bad luck as my gun jams and dog dies of a heart attack. 

cootkiller


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

:rollin:


----------



## geeseslayer (Mar 31, 2005)

or you could also say just plain a$$ to lazy to crawl after geese. that the thrill of the sport. A CHALLENGE.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

geeselayer,
Were you speaking another dialect, I could not really understand what you said.
How many beers have you had.
cootkiller


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

:beer:


----------

